# Chilli?



## tooninoz (Nov 11, 2008)

Anyone here into chilli? 

Ive got a bumper crop coming up this year, 14 varieties from jalapeno (for pickling) to Red Savina (Chocolate cultivar )....
After 2 seasons of trying, I've got my first crop of Jolokia finally coming through!

The early humidity and heat up here is triggering the best season Ive seen in a few years.

Bring on a summer of flavour and painful toilet visits.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2008)

mmm, I just like to eat it... Chinese Hot Pot mmmm!!


----------



## mrboajangles (Nov 11, 2008)

yes have grown the jolokia, red savina and orange hab. My jolokia didnt go well, and my orange hab appeared to be the hottest. I was expecting big things from the red savina but it did not deliver the heat i was expecting.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Nov 11, 2008)

LOOOOOVE Chilli and most all things spicy.
What's wrong with you tooninoz, you don't burn on the way out after you get the asbestos gut....like I am called by my Family...LOL
I go the the Chilli festival whenever it's on....it's pretty cool!  ummmm hot!



tooninoz said:


> Anyone here into chilli?
> 
> Ive got a bumper crop coming up this year, 14 varieties from jalapeno (for pickling) to Red Savina (Chocolate cultivar )....
> After 2 seasons of trying, I've got my first crop of Jolokia finally coming through!
> ...


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 12, 2008)

mrboajangles said:


> yes have grown the jolokia, red savina and orange hab. My jolokia didnt go well, and my orange hab appeared to be the hottest. I was expecting big things from the red savina but it did not deliver the heat i was expecting.



Actually, orange habs are my fave as they have a great burn, but the smoky flavour is the best.... My other fave is the Japanese Aji. 

And Southside, I suffer as bad as anyone, but I just cant stay away


----------



## bundybear (Nov 12, 2008)

ye ha, chilli!
gotta love the stuff
if your as keen as my brother on chilli, try growing them under a light in winter.
he tried it winter just gone and got some good results with the orange hab's.
IMO, they were actually a bit hotter than usual.


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 12, 2008)

Chilli, makes me think of a tv advert down here in SA.

Not sure if you guys have essential beauty in other states.


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 12, 2008)

A link to the tv commercial

lol

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=L6b1y1UUzC4&NR=1


----------



## bundybear (Nov 12, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> A link to the tv commercial
> 
> lol
> 
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=L6b1y1UUzC4&NR=1


 
thats classic!
it's a wonder the wowsers haven't jumped up and down over that one yet!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 12, 2008)

I am growing several unknown varieties - the most common birds eye and a fiery hot rainbow chilli that starts purple and ends red. Very high yielding.

I was thinking of jalapenos - but they're not my favourites anymore - they just look the best.

My real question here is semi related - but can someone answer this...

The Italians - they use tomatoes (a very close relative of the chilli and potato - all in the solancious (sp) family) frequently. But tomatoes never made it to the Italian land till after the fleets returned from the Americas.

So if it was as early as the 1400s - then what did they use on their pasta before then?

They also use chilli sparingly....

Which brings me to my next question - what about Asia - especially India which uses chillies in almost every dish... what did they use before the chillies were discovered in South America....?

Which brings me to my next question - the Birds Eye - did that originate in Africa? Or was it also South American it just made it to Africa the same way chillies came from South America to the Western World?

I find the history of the solanacious plant very interesting.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 12, 2008)

slim6y said:


> I am growing several unknown varieties - the most common birds eye and a fiery hot rainbow chilli that starts purple and ends red. Very high yielding.
> 
> I was thinking of jalapenos - but they're not my favourites anymore - they just look the best.
> 
> ...



Slim6y, I'd hazard a guess and say that Indian food wasn't all that hot at that time! Maybe a form of horseradish?  Columbus introduced chillis to Sth East Asia in the 1500s (I think?), and they may have just run with it from there. Same with some Chinese and Vietnamese dishes (and especially Thai), the influence of chilli spread across Asia. Some Spanish dishes use it, and like you said, very few Italian dishes do. Europe didnt seem to embrace chiili?
My thought is that perhaps...many European countries had a largely meat-based diet (of higher quality meat than the South and Central Americans), whereas Asian countries were more vegetable based? Just a guess...

As an aside, for others that have grown Jolokia, I thought all was going well. Flowering as normal.
Then this afternoon...all the flowers have dropped, and there is a black 'growth' at the stem?? Ive only got one Jolokia plant going and after losing last years to hail, and so so many seeding/germination failures...I'm concerned! Jeez, I just want to taste one of my own and see if it's cracked up to be what it allegedly is


----------



## bundy_zigg (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm so not happy at the moment - this morning I noticed about 20 of my little red chilli's ready to be picked - I just went down there now to get some for my dinner and they are all bloody gone!!!!!!!! pesky bloody birds, nothings sacred here they eat my lychee's, peach's, nectarines, mulberry's which I'm okay with(hence why I don't net them) but this is beyond a joke what kind of thief eats 20 chili's not even leaving !


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 12, 2008)

just to add to the discussion, chilli seems to be very popular in Portugal.

Now i am a bit of a newbie to chilli, i use it occasionally in cooking but just buy it from supermarkets. i find the lack of consistency very annoying and would love to grow my own (preferably in a pot). Does anyine one have any advice on species and how to go about it in melb?


----------



## slim6y (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes, all species of chillies will grow in pots - generally though the plants are smaller and lower fruiting.

All mine are grown in pots!

The larger the pot the better.

Watch out for over watering and drying out.

Keep in as much sun as you can - but pots will dry out very quickly, and will require watering almost daily throughout the summer season.

Don't buy the seeds - find chillies you enjoy from the markets (or supermarkets) and remove the seeds from the chilli, dry them for a day on a serviette, then plant about 6mm deep in seed trays in bright light. Transplant them when tall enough (about 10 - 15cm tall).

Almost all chillies will fruit in the first season (if planted in spring). Some may take longer.

Good luck with that!


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 12, 2008)

bredli84 said:


> just to add to the discussion, chilli seems to be very popular in Portugal.
> 
> Now i am a bit of a newbie to chilli, i use it occasionally in cooking but just buy it from supermarkets. i find the lack of consistency very annoying and would love to grow my own (preferably in a pot). Does anyine one have any advice on species and how to go about it in melb?



Chilli grows fine in pots and in Melbourne. So long as your soil is roughly 20-30deg (ie: plant now).

Some of the specialised nurseries sell seedlings of various varieties, but there's usually no botanical name, so you dont know what you are getting! Like you said, no consistency. But, you will get orange habs (habanero), birds eyes and most of the common ones.

I generally go from seed, but it's just so hit-and-miss. At least as a reptile owner you'll probably have a heat mat around to use to regulate temps. I bought some seeds from a chick on Ebay at one stage and had limited success, got some locally and they just fired.

I try to look for chillis I havent eaten before, and colour/shape is important too. Obviously growing the hottest chilli is appealing (it is to me!), but I love the difference in flavours. 
If you are growing in pots, I'm guessing you're in a unit/townhouse? Chillis would have to be, handsdown, the most beautiful ornamental plants you could grow. Red, yellow, purple, black, white...

This isnt a bad link http://www.ringoffire.net/default.jsp Mostly American and a bit over the top, but it's got a lot of info. If you're interested in people with seeds, let me know and I'll forward on some details.

Nothing like getting dinner on and holding this tiny fruit in your hands, a scotch bonnet or an hab, something you grew..._knowing _whats coming  
My mouth waters just thinking about it....


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 12, 2008)

hahaha, thanks guys. am looking at moving to a unit/town house soon so will try to get some!!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2008)

I absolutely love it! I was a judge at the Victorian Chilli Festival a few years ago and boy was there some hot stuff in amongst that lot :lol:

I don't go for the raw chilli eating nonsense though. It's got to have a flavor other than chilli in it for me. Habaneros in a pasta sauce always pushes my buttons  :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahhhh - the best use of chillies yet - slice a chilli open and be a wimp, remove the seeds (and double wimp, use gloves to cut them, if you wear contact lenses like I do, you often forget you've been cutting chillies, removing lenses is like removing your eyeballs.... a tickling sensation to say the least).

Chop up at least three chillies - finely (heat to taste). 

Mash up an avocado.

Add some Philadelphia Cheese - or I prefer yogurt (but not everyone does).

Add a finely chopped onion. 

Lime juice.

And finely a shot or two of Tequila...

Mash together till thoroughly mixed - and you just have the ultimate guacamole!!!


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 12, 2008)

sounds good slim, A pack of corn chips and some nice beer and you have yourself a party


----------



## gregsydney (Nov 12, 2008)

haha ill try and dig up a photo of my chili greenhouse


----------



## Adzo (Nov 12, 2008)

Love chillis. Only ever grew scotch bonnets, jalapeños, piri piris and some random thin Thai chilli. 
By grew I mean I planted some seeds and ignored them till harvest. 
The piri piris fruited the most, would get about a shopping bag of chillis off 2 good size bushes every year. 
From everything I've read, piri piris are the only chilli not native to South/ Central Am.
Made some tasty sauces out of them, my favourite was a scotch bonnet and piri piri sweet chilli sauce.
Gave some to a mate and he started keeping the toilet paper in the freezer.


slim6y said:


> My real question here is semi related - but can someone answer this...
> 
> The Italians - they use tomatoes (a very close relative of the chilli and potato - all in the solancious (sp) family) frequently. But tomatoes never made it to the Italian land till after the fleets returned from the Americas.
> So if it was as early as the 1400s - then what did they use on their pasta before then?
> ...


Sauces without tomato? Pesto, carbonara, alfredo, cheese sauces, stews and ragu, osso bucco, squid ink, simple things like olive oil and garlic. 
My old man makes awesome sauces out of fennel leaves and anchovies, cauliflower and anchovies, and boiled endive, garlic and e.v.o.o.
Chilli gets used a lot at my Nonna's house, its a Sicilian thing more than a generalised Italian thing.

As for Asian cuisine, not sure. Probably mustard, nutmeg, mace, galangal, ginger, pepper.

I just read that you can eat the leaves. I was always lead to believe that they were poisonous like tomato and eggplant leaves.


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 9, 2008)

As an update, I lost most of the crop for this year... The Nagas died in the first Brisbane storm (if ever a plant could be a sook, this is it), so much got smashed in the second storm, and most else died before/during the third.
The choc habaneros have just flourished though - they had lots chopped off the top in the second storm and are now starting to grow like a vine in sections?! Im gonna trim leaves tomorrow and set up a trellis I think.
In the photos, it's only 2 1/2ft tall yet yielding a huge crop with fruits creeping close to 2 1/2 inch. The angle of the pics doesn't show it properly. These are gonna be huge fruit! 














For anyone wanting to enjoy Choc Habaneros, try HippySeeds site

Here's him sampling a choc 

[video=youtube;jVUG4EA3dfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVUG4EA3dfU[/video]


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 1, 2009)

here are some pics of mine.
the fruiting plant was given to me when about the size of the younger ones when i moved a couple of months ago.
the young ones i grew from seeds (thanks slim) and cant wait til they fruit. i hope i didn't leave them too late in the season.


----------



## slim6y (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey god - they're looking good... Well done!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 1, 2009)

I absolutely love the stuff  Somehow I managed to be a judge at the Victorian Chilli Festival one year (very, very hot day :lol, which incidentally is coming up on the 14th & 15th February !

http://www.hsfff.com/hsffmain.htm


----------



## slim6y (Feb 1, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> I absolutely love the stuff  Somehow I managed to be a judge at the Victorian Chilli Festival one year (very, very hot day :lol, which incidentally is coming up on the 14th & 15th February !
> 
> http://www.hsfff.com/hsffmain.htm



I take it you tried not to go to the toilet for the following 6 weeks then?


----------



## caustichumor (Feb 1, 2009)

slim6y said:


> I take it you tried not to go to the toilet for the following 6 weeks then?



After chopping and handling chillies it is also a good idea to wash your hands well "before" going to the toilet, Ghoneria isn't the only thing that can make it burn when you pee....


----------



## slim6y (Feb 1, 2009)

caustichumor said:


> After chopping and handling chillies it is also a good idea to wash your hands well "before" going to the toilet, Ghoneria isn't the only thing that can make it burn when you pee....



BAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Brilliant... and not just before you go to the toilet either... I mean, you often eat chillies at night... save me the infraction and put two and two together!

Also - watch it if you wear contact lenses - removal of contact lenses after eating chillies - is the single most silliest and painful idea you'll have (for a while).


----------



## JasonL (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd agree with you on the guacamole, that dip you made was awesome!


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah Slim I love eating them, I try hard not to think of the consequences  Chilli festivals hurt!

(Also, I'm not into eating whole raw chilli, sort of pointless and really not very nice imho)


----------



## JasonL (Feb 2, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> (Also, I'm not into eating whole raw chilli, sort of pointless and really not very nice imho)



Your missing out on the real flavour then.... raw is the best... anything else is just decorative.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 2, 2009)

No, no, I like raw, but not chewing into chillis like a freaking strawberry. Pointless IMO. I could handle doing it with birdseye chillis to an extent, but certainly not habenaros. I like chillis with other food, not the taste of them soley on their own  Lay the heat on, but give me some flavour with it.

I get a kick watching the meatheads at chilli festivals munching their way through a punnet of habaneros - and oh yeah, they reeeeeeally look like their enjoying it...NOT! :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont know what it is about the hotter the better .....may as well go stick a fire cracker up ya bum!


----------



## JasonL (Feb 2, 2009)

After a while it becomes addictive and before you know it, it's not even that hot anymore...start with green curries and before you know it, your dreaming of Chinese Hot Pot restaurants ( the best place ever to eat out ).


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 2, 2009)

Youll be at Jindavik febuary 16th then moose.One of the great chilli festivals celebrates
10 years .
Here is a link to.. http://www.hsfff.com/ 
For chilli lovers


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 2, 2009)

I sure will be! There on the Sunday!  

Where else would I want to be other than a venue where you can go and drink beer, listen to a Blues band, eat extremely hot fun things and trip over all the potholes on Haggis's (the Biker who owns the place) Dear Farm that have been left by his stooopid deer


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 2, 2009)

The Horrible Haggis is good value and an absolute animal.
Ive known him since we were kids (thats a long time).
Might even get to see some herps moose.
I will see you there on Sunday, Kaz is driving..woohoo


----------



## Magpie (Feb 2, 2009)

I had to rip my birds eye chillis out, they just turn into weeds. Is a birds eye the same as a piri piri? Had hundreds of them growing, was pulling the plants out to feed to the chooks.
My jalapenos are doing well, does anyone know how to pickle them?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Feb 2, 2009)

Not the 16th of Feb..

It is on the 14th and 15th..duh


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 2, 2009)

ssssnakeman said:


> The Horrible Haggis is good value and an absolute animal.
> Ive known him since we were kids (thats a long time).
> Might even get to see some herps moose.
> I will see you there on Sunday, Kaz is driving..woohoo



Very nice!! :lol:

Last time I went to the Chilli Festival I got stuck (LOST) in Noogee (sp??) with a thumping headache and a really drunk passenger (idiot) who just wouldn't stop yelling in my freakin' ear! (I managed to dump him at a servo when I told him to get out and ask for directions! :twisted: Muhahahahahaha)

Note to self: Drink heaps of water! Wear a hat! :lol:


----------



## LullabyLizard (Feb 2, 2009)

I just looooove chilli  Best thing ever! I could live off it 8)


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 2, 2009)

Magpie said:


> I had to rip my birds eye chillis out, they just turn into weeds. Is a birds eye the same as a piri piri? Had hundreds of them growing, was pulling the plants out to feed to the chooks.
> My jalapenos are doing well, does anyone know how to pickle them?



Yep, they are African Birdseye.
This pickling works for me;

- Pre-pickle them in brine o'night in the fridge (the salt keeps the skin firm).

For the pickling mix;

- 3 cups white vinegar (apple cider is good too)
- 1 cup water
- 3 tbsp salt (they recommend pickling salt, but I can never find it, and Ive not had any problems!)

Bring the mix to boil in a saucepan and then let it cool.

Whilst waiting, sterilise your jars (I use snap locks from Kmart), and take a fork and prick each chilli a cpl of times to allow the vinegar mix to seep in.
Once the mix has cooled, put your chillis in the jar and add enough mix to cover them. Most will float for a while, but after a few days they'll begin to sink. Those that dont can be gently squeezed with a fork to expel air, and they'll eventually sink.
Best of all (with any of the hotter varieties), after only a few weeks the vinegar mix is nearly as hot as the chillis themselves and is a great additive to sauces etc for both preserving and added heat.


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 2, 2009)

does anybody have a good recipe for chilli sauce? i once had a very good sweet chilli sauce from indonesia. it was nice and hot without being too sweet (i find most of the commercial ones range from a bit too sweet to almost jam-like). 
I am hoping to have way too many chillis soon and would love to make a good sauce.


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 2, 2009)

Woeful pic, but a few I picked yesterday;








Lost a lot of stuff in the 3 storms Brisbane got late last year, but plants under screen have thrived. No pics of Aji Fish, Serrano or a Sth American variety called Goatsweed.
Good range of colour, flavour and heat this season tho', and jars and freezer are getting a flogging. :lol:


----------



## slim6y (Feb 2, 2009)

I think the birdseye we get here is the Asian birdseye - very nice, but perhaps different to piri-piri?


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 2, 2009)

Chillis are the bomb I have some jalepenos and orange habeneros growing at the moment and waiting on some Bhut Jolokia seeds 

good recipe is

1 mango
30 orange habaneros ( or other chilli )
250grams american mustard
250 ml white vinegar
250grams brown sugar


----------



## Allies_snakes (Feb 2, 2009)

bredli84 said:


> does anybody have a good recipe for chilli sauce? i once had a very good sweet chilli sauce from indonesia. it was nice and hot without being too sweet (i find most of the commercial ones range from a bit too sweet to almost jam-like).
> I am hoping to have way too many chillis soon and would love to make a good sauce.


 

Hi, I have a lovely herb garden with some chillies in it. I like to make my own relishes and pickles yearly. I have Jalapeno, Siam, Anahiem & Cayenne. A basic receipe I use is from an Albanian friend. You can add or do anything you imagination creates when making chill sauce, so here is the basic one.

Basic receipe for half a doz jam jars is:

2lt icream container of fresh picked Chillies 
6-12 small tomatoes(optional)
1-2 tsp tomato paste
1-2 onions finley chopped garlic (as much or as little or none) 
dessert spoon salt or less if you add tomato (optional)
1/4 sugar or more if you want it sweet, obviously too much makes it too sweet
1/4 cup vinegar or organic apple cider vinegar.
1/2 to 1 cup water (try not to get it too watery tho)

I usually partly charcoal roast the chillies, it gives the sauce a great flavour, chop them, tomato & paste, onion & garlic. & salt.
Fry it off a little in a little olive oil (some people dont like it oily so dont add if you dont want oily).
Add sugar, vinegar and cook till it reduces and thickens. If you find you have put too much water in and its watery you can thicken it with a bit of water and cornflour, but try to avoid doing that. IMO I just dont like having to do that for fear of losing the flavours a bit.

Grab some jars, wash them and to sterilize, put them in the oven on a low temp to dry.
Spoon it into jars, dont have to refrigerate till you open a jar. Enjoy.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Feb 2, 2009)

opps..i for got to say add the water, when you add the vinegar..


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 2, 2009)

About the only thread in Chit Chat that has people with strong opinions (both ways) and not one dispute?
Maybe chilli is.....


----------



## tooninoz (Oct 29, 2009)

That time of the year...

This season;
Orange Bhut (not tried)
7 Pot
Gambian Red Habanero (not tried)
Red Savina
Trinidads
Hungarian yellow wax (4th season!)
Fatalli

and some seeds to get down soon;
Aji Lemon
Goatsweed (one of my favourite chillis)

What have you got cooking this season?


----------



## ivonavich (Oct 29, 2009)

If anyone wants to send me some seeds PM me.... I know a few Chefs here that would like to try some different varientals....


----------



## Pythonking (Oct 29, 2009)

Naga jolokia
Red Habeneros
Orange Habeneros
Jalepenos


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I am obsessed with Piri Piri nandos sauce at the moment.
I started with a bottle of mild, and now smash the ultra hot stuff.

Never used to like chilli, guess it grows on you.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

How strange this thread has popped up again, I've just polished off a goat vindaloo  Yum yum


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 29, 2009)

Why is it that these hot peppers are given a name that is suppose to mean cold - chilli


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 29, 2009)

After what was posted today toonz ...anything that even has a chance of making it feel slightly like that ..I will pass on ..that pick has turned me off chilli ..curry ...and any other bum burner stuff


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 29, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> After what was posted today toonz ...anything that even has a chance of making it feel slightly like that ..I will pass on ..that pick has turned me off chilli ..curry ...and any other bum burner stuff





:lol: ....and most things Greek


----------



## Krystal (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I am growing chillis for decorations at our wedding next year. Lucky mum and dad get the chillis I grow. Most of my seeds are from eBay or a chilli store that I found online.

I am still experimenting, but at the moment I have (all in pots):
Rainbow Chilli (bought from the market so that is all I know)
Tepin
Peter
Lonely Heart
Jalepeno
Bolivian Bird Aji
Goatsweed
Long Red Cayenne
Black Pearl
Samoan
Brazilian Starfish
Hot Chilli (Store bought)
Habanero White Jellybean (I haven't been able to start these from seed yet)
I also have another type which I have had for a few years but it still has not fruited.

Does anyone know an easy way to stop them from cross pollinating? I would like to grow more from seed but I am worried about them not being true to type.


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 30, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> :lol: ....and most things Greek


 BAHHHHHH HA HA funny as but gross moose :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 30, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> After what was posted today toonz ...anything that even has a chance of making it feel slightly like that ..I will pass on ..that pic has turned me off chilli ..curry ...and any other bum burner stuff


realising not all had the pleasure of that post yesterday ...but toonz will know what I mean


----------



## PhilK (Oct 30, 2009)

Love chilli like crazy and never get the burn on the way out which is good!

I've never grown my own.. is it true if you 'punish the plant' the chillis are hotter?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 30, 2009)

haha a Chilli called brazilian STARFISH......that's gold!


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Oct 30, 2009)

Find the hottest chilli you have then break it in half and rub it on your lips.
Its one way to kill time if your bored, as ssshazza and I found out one time.......
I nearly gave into the $1 dare to rub under my eye.....


----------



## bredli84 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have all five of my chilli plants from last season covered in new growth and flower buds. Amazed they survived the melbourne winter!
Hoping for a good season so that I can try to knock up some chilli sauce and dry a few hundred of them.
I love these evil little buggers


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a bumper crop coming on this year. I have bhut jolokia, naga morich, 7 pot, chocolate/white and orange habaneros, pasilla, poblano, ring of fire, czech black, valentines thai, fatalli, goan, bishops crown, criolla sella, jamaican yellow and bolivian rainbow. 

Just beware of the fruit fly, particularly in QLD, they're here already this year.

If anyone is interested I have some chilli seeds for sale here : http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/for-sale-non-herp-57/chilli-seeds-123305


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 16, 2009)

PhilK said:


> Love chilli like crazy and never get the burn on the way out which is good!
> 
> I've never grown my own.. is it true if you 'punish the plant' the chillis are hotter?


 
Absolutely, I let the soil dry completely out before waterimg again, to the point where the leaves wilt. They're a bit like tomatoes like that, if you've ever eaten a true bush tomatoe you'll know what I'm talking about, they are sweet as.


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 16, 2009)

as a 5 year old i used to have 2 chilli's with my dinner ... with every bite of food i would take a bite of chilli ... still do it alot up till this day 

chilli good, tasteless food bad


----------



## webcol (Nov 16, 2009)

Im growing a few aussie ones, a few thai, and ann indian type. Then i have 18 random ones


----------



## vrhq08 (Nov 17, 2009)

im growing birds eye at the moment but would love to try the chocolate habenero or the black pearl( mainly because it looks pretty) im pretty noob when it comes 2 chilli varietys all i know is i like them hot. i wouldnt mind flying up 2 brissy to see if i could handle the worlds hottest burger.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 17, 2009)

Southside Morelia said:


> asbestos gut....like I am called by my Family


 
haha, I'm known as lava-mouth in my family.....

I love the habaneros, the flouro orange ones, although I can never seem to grow them well, I get one good year, then the plants go manky & drop leaves & branches. I've made some awesome hot & sweet chilli sauce, almost like a chutney or marmalade, with the habaneros, vinegar, sultanas etc.
I also grow jalapenos, these are just a good mild chilli for generic uses in pastas & stir fries etc, as are the bird's eye which are a little hotter than jalapenos. 
The habanero are the hottest I've had, but I love the crisp, clean, sweet flavour they have, they are unreal.


----------



## double0dappa (Nov 17, 2009)

enough talk, who's distributing the sauce. Count me in


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 17, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> I love the habaneros, the flouro orange ones, although I can never seem to grow them well, I get one good year, then the plants go manky & drop leaves & branches.


Tonksy, the problem is that Habs belong to the species _*Capsicum chinense*_, and you live in Sydney  Frosts + chinense = :cry:

The majority of the hottest chillis are members of this species, and originate from hot and/or humid countries like India. That many of the species we grow in Australia are still fairly new to this environment means it will take a long time for these plants to adjust. If ever?
I have a friend in Melb that is very experienced with this problem, and his way around this, is to keep chinense in pots, and bring them inside of an evening. Keeping them in pots allows you to properly monitor watering too.
I'm in Brisbane, and whilst we get a few cold mornings in winter, no frosts. But plants Ive left in over winter (habs and Fatalii this season) struggle. 
As soon as the cold has past, I prune fairly aggressively and make sure there is no decaying branches and yellow leaves. I feed at this stage too with a weak liquid fertiliser, and a small amount of slow-release pellets. More in a sec.


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 17, 2009)

Got a storm overhead at the moment and lights are flickering. Not gonna write all that again.

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow - Ive got a third-season hab that was around a meter last season, and has been hacked back after winter. It's now about 500mm tall, dense tiny foliage and about 60+ fruit? All smaller than usual too. A cpl of ones that have already coloured up still have the same flavour and heat. The base is around 30mm in diameter! I've actually looked into the tech on bonsai and I'll probably play with this starting soon. Chilli plants can respond well to harsh treatment/conditions and I don't see why the wouldn't respond well to bonsai!
Hope that helps


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 17, 2009)

what can i grow in melbourne? I've been strating to have a look around for the last few weeks but havent found any reliable looking info. 
Help appreciated, James


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 17, 2009)

James, you can still grow all the chillis you like, just that you'll have possible problems keeping plants over winter.
Use your excess heatmats to germinate your seeds and give them as much sun and warmth as you can once they sprout. 
If you want some good seed sellers, get in touch and I'll send you some links.
cheers


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 18, 2009)

tooninoz said:


> I'll try to get some pics tomorrow - Ive got a third-season hab that was around a meter last season, and has been hacked back after winter. It's now about 500mm tall, dense tiny foliage and about 60+ fruit? All smaller than usual too. A cpl of ones that have already coloured up still have the same flavour and heat. The base is around 30mm in diameter! I've actually looked into the tech on bonsai and I'll probably play with this starting soon. Chilli plants can respond well to harsh treatment/conditions and I don't see why the wouldn't respond well to bonsai!
> Hope that helps


 
Cheers, thanks Tooninoz. Actually where I am didn't get any frosts this year, but still, it did get pretty cold on occasion. My brother & my parents also grow chillis & all our plants do the same thing. I'll try cutting it back, it's still alive, but not really doing anything. Sure it may be the wrong time of year, but what the hell, if it drops dead it's not really much worse than it's current state. Make or break timem otherwise I'll go again next year with a new plant. Cheers!


----------



## Karly (Nov 18, 2009)

All you chilli lovers chech out this website for Blair's Chilli sauces, we picked some up from the butcher the other day, and I tell ya what, I have never actually set me tongue on fire before, but I reckon it would be a less painful experience than eating this stuff!!!!!!!
Seriously, this stuff is so hot it comes with a warning label on the bottle!

www.deathsauce.com.au

The "pure death" sauce is actually really nice, we mixed it in some pasta the other night, only about half a teaspoon and it gave it a really nice kick, along with the chilli flavour, but the "ultra death" sauce, well iI would call it more of a practical joke/party trick thing than a food as such.
Only for the very brave!


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, plans have been chopped and changed....
Orange Habs, Scotch Bonnet, 7 Pot, Hungarian Hot Wax, Aji Lemon and Aji Fish.
Best of all, I'm experimenting with three varieties that I know little about, given that they aren't common in Australia. The photos are from external sources.

*Pink Habanero*
Supposed to be a very mild chinense that looks similar to an orange Hab, but much larger.







*Trinidad Perfume*

Another mild chinense, prolific and large fruit. Sweet, peppery flavour.






*Gambian Red Habanero*

An African hab that I'm most looking forward too. Heat-wise, it's apparently typical Hab, but the fruit are huge! Some will reach 2 1/2 - 3" wide....






All three struggled initially with the constant 30deg plus heat, but after some aggressive pruning, are looking great. The Gambians are going great and are just coming into flower, so fruit isn't far away.
*Mr Mikk*, to save me a PM, if you are interested in any of these last three chillis, let me know. Once established, I'll happily give you some fruit and/or cuttings if you want? 
cheers


----------



## tooninoz (Dec 7, 2009)

I forgot this link to Bonsai/Bonchi chilli;
Fatalii's Growing Guide


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, well, well...how things change.... seperated from my wife just before Chrimbo and had to transplant everything to move them. My Bhut and my 7 Pot died (why are the super-hots also the 'sooks'???) and everything else just went into deep shock. 
I was gutted.....
The thought of having nothing this season, no sauce making etc really compounded my miserable-ness.
After nearly three weeks, it turned around and now we are just rockin'!

I had a few rare plants (mentioned a few posts back) that I wouldn't be able to replace for at least another year, but all are flourishing.

Here's some pics of the first mature Gambia Red Hab;






These are huge pods, larger than a golf ball. I tried half a semi-ripe pod and it has a searing heat that had my sweating. Hotter than an Orange Hab, but less than a Chocolate or Red Savina. The intense pain actually subsided after only 6-7mins too.






I offered these on a chilli forum and was swamped by people wanting to try, and best of all, one guy (from NSW) is going to send me some pods of what is currently considered the worlds hottest, The Trinidad Douglah. It's a very rare chilli at present and a relative of the 7Pot. Just a look at that blistered skin makes my bowels move  The link above isn't the forum I visit, but on the other one, a person mentioned eating half of one, couldn't finish it and had blisters on the roof of his mouth and throat for nearly 3 days.....

*Anyways, if anyone is interested in any pods (you'll have to de-seed etc), let me know and I'm happy to Express post 1 or 2 of each of the uncommon ones for free. If you wanna do swapsies, thats also fine, but I'm happy to give away. Just for the lurve.*

Feel free to post up some details/pics of what you've got going at the moment - always keen to see what other hotheads are up to....
cheers, John


----------



## yommy (Feb 13, 2010)

Got some habs, standard and choc and some crazy seeds germinating from Mad Micks chilli forum, micks a member on here too. Nothing beats good chillis


----------



## Tinky (Feb 14, 2010)

i grow some bog standard varieties of chilli. Keep some frozen in cliplock bags for when there are none in season.

Mrs Tinky gave me a bottle of chilli from the Oxfam shop for Christmas. Made in Swazieland and has some serious kick.


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 25, 2010)

It's gonna be a hot night tonight.......

Just received a couple of bottles of sauce from Neil of The Hippy Seed Co.

The first is NagaSav, combining two superhots;
Naga Morich (current Guinness world record holder)
Red Savina (hottest till the Naga/Bhut).

The second is the one I'm most looking forward too...The Skobiyan, made from Trinidad Scorpions, Nashi Pears, Lemon and Lime juice, Red and white vinegar etc... It smells delicious and a strong scent of basil. 

The Skobiyan isn't advertised on the website - if you want a bottle, you need to send Neil an email and hopefully he'll have some left! I think it was a small batch from something he said.

The NagaSav is on the site here and it has Nagas, Red Savinas, Apples, tomato concentrate, Apple Cider vinegar, molasses, etc. Has a real apple-y smell plus cinnamon?

The NagaSav is $10 per bottle, and the Skobiyan is $15. 

Money well spent, tho' I doubt I'll feel that way at 3.30am tomorrow when I curl up in bed with that 'just-kicked-in-the-guts-feeling'.....

Here's Dave from Scorpion Chilli in WA and his quick taste test. He works at a school in Fremantle that helps kids from some pretty full-on backgrounds start afresh. Some of the kids (like Caity in the vid) help out with the production etc.
[video=youtube;B6TpaAPSXws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6TpaAPSXws&feature=channel[/video]

cheers!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 25, 2010)

That looks insane mate, let us know how it goes, if you get the same thing or if it was just being talked up for the vid. By same thing, I also mean flavours, not just the heat. 

My old fave that is one called Kangaroo Kick from The Chilli Man (habanero). Unreal with tacos etc.
The Chilli Man


----------



## chondrogreen (Feb 25, 2010)

Im a chilli newb (and just realized abit of a sook too)
I have Jalapenos and orange Haberneros having their first fruits atm.
I just tried a 2 inch if that Jalapeno 25 mins ago and almost cried lol. I thought Jalapenos were only mild? I have them n my subway rolls and they are nothing like these, these are damn hot lol

I admit I am a sook


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 25, 2010)

They're the same varieties I have, I hope your plants do better than mine (see earlier posts in this thread).
Mine seem to go tops for a summer, then I'm buying new plants the following spring. 

If you think your jalapenos are hot, wait to you have a fresh hab. Habaneros are my fave chilli, such a clean, floral, crisp flavour, & a perfect heat level (for me).


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 26, 2010)

Sock Puppet, it was as hot as expected, but let off fairly quickly (10mins or so). As for taste...this would be the best tasting superhot sauce that Ive had. Well worth the small outlay mate!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 27, 2010)

Ahhh bewdy, thanks tooninoz. I think I'll flick em an email, see if there's any left.


----------

